# Favourite car ever owned?



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I was going through some old pics today and became very nostalgic for one of my old cars.

My current car is the *best* car I've ever owned, fastest, safest, most comfortable, best equipped, most reliable, decent fuel consumption and looks pretty damn good (even if I do say so myself!) but I don't love it.

I loved this one.....










Favourite by miles.

So what's your favourite car ever owned? 
(Might also be the best but not necessarily.)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I bet pretty much everyone will say their current car is the best and favourite car they've ever owned........



Then admit it was a bit rubbish once they get a new car. 





A Fiat Coupe is a keeper though.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking back through rose tinted specs it was probably my Mk1 RS2000 or my Mk2 Golf 16v GTI.

Best car is the current Focus, it does everything I need without so much as a grumble. I was only going to keep it for three years but I've had it over seven, I think that says it all !


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I bet pretty much everyone will say their current car is the best and favourite car they've ever owned........
> 
> Then admit it was a bit rubbish once they get a new car.


Current car is one if the worst I've ever had :lol: but was cheap and local and does the job as a second run around

Best car I've ever had was my phase 1 172, absolutely mint and great fun. Should never of sold it


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmm have to say for fun it was my sapphire Cossie (Rwd)
And overall it's my current Octavia vRS


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I was going through some old pics today and became very nostalgic for one of my old cars.
> 
> My current car is the *best* car I've ever owned, fastest, safest, most comfortable, best equipped, most reliable, decent fuel consumption and looks pretty damn good (even if I do say so myself!) but I don't love it.
> 
> ...


Same as above, with current car, but my old mini 1275GT was the one I have loved the most, was my pride and joy for 3 year :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with Kerr to a point, my 911 is easily my favourite car but I've had it for nearly 9 years and have fully rebuilt it now, every nut and bolt has been off now and repaired or replaced and I've done so much with it and made so many memories with it.

The best car I've ever had was either my immaculate Range Rover Westminster or the Saab 9000 Carlson I had when I was 20 as that was a bloody hoot that car, should never have sold it. The most fun car was the Clio 182FF as that was a right laugh to drive and was so cheap I didn't care about it. I think the worst car I have ever had was my 2008 CLK 350 Convertible as I just didn't connect with it at all and I sold it after 3 months. It was my first used mint low miler and I just didn't use it as I didn't want to ruin it and that's not why I buy a car.

The most disappointing car I've ever owned (will come as no surprise to forum members) was the DB9 due it's never ending issues.

The current Volvo is OK but I rarely get to drive it as its my wife's daily and she doesn't care as long as it has heated seats


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

My best car is my current car, a Leon,
My favorites were a 3.0S Capri and an RS Turbo.
I still have the latter.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Clio, Golf (140ps TSI), A5 2.0TFSI and currently a S5. 

Don't think it's a surprise my current is my favourite. Doubt I'll have any thing as nice for a while as kids and things start playing their role in my life....


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Swift Gti nippy , 106 GTI handle like a go cart , Mk1 RS focus power my fav cars owned can't decide on one


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mazda MX6 V6 24 valve


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The first Smart I owned. Pocket rocket!! Amount of money I spent on it was ridiculous


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Has to be this

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

A few of my previous cars are favourites for different reasons. 

Clio 182 Trophy #488
Honda S2000


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

dholdi said:


> My favorites were a 3.0S Capri and an RS Turbo.


I totally get this, my stepdad had a 3.0S when I was about 15 and one of my mates at 17/18 had a mint S1 RS Turbo.

Never got to drive either one


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My current car has been my best one.

Although I also liked my last 407, it had red leather 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Most exciting car alongside the most boring car we had.
A lovely RS250 which we chopped in against this A5 Cab, bad mistake.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

uruk hai said:


> Best car is the current Focus, it does everything I need without so much as a grumble. I was only going to keep it for three years but I've had it over seven, I think that says it all !


I had a Picasso that was supposed to be a short term thing, don't think anyone has ever loved a picasso, totally uninspiring, but supremely effective as a workhorse practical family car. Kept it two years it was just so good that way.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Favourite car. My Jag. I love it. Ticks all the boxes.










But I'll always have a soft spot for my Punto. My second car was a Punto and I've had them pretty much ever since. Hopefully this will be on the road next year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> Most exciting car alongside the most boring car we had.
> A lovely RS250 which we chopped in against this A5 Cab, bad mistake.


What engine you got in the A5?

I have to ask though...what were you expecting coming from an RS250 to a A5?! Anything less than a 3.0TDI quattro and I'm not surprised you're disappointed!

I can't imagine even all the horses in my S5 would make it as fun as the RS250!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My M235i is probably technically the best car I've owned. It has much better spec than previous cars with nice toys that are great. A great engine and a nice car to drive. It ticks a lot of boxes. 

The Merc A45 AMG quite possible had the best feel good factor. A bit flawed, but it did have something you can't explain. 

My old 2003 Astra GSi was my boy racer era car. This meant a lot to me at the time and was a genuinely fast car with all the modifications. I still keep an eye out for another one. 

However in terms of quality, performance, refinement and real world driving, I'd probably opt for my E92 BMW 335i.


EDIT... My first car was a classic Mini. I loved that thing too..... I can't decide.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

One of my cars that I miss the most was my 2004 Corsa Sri 1.8, nothing especially remarkable looks or power wise but had enough poke to have a laugh in. It had a few good things such as cruise control which my newer cars have lacked. Recall it having a decent brake setup.

Paid 4k for a 4 year old car with only 20k on the clock and full service history, cost very little to buy/own and was decent fun to drive. Have had better cars since, but at a much higher price compared to this one.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

My mk1 golf gti.
Although I've not driven it properly for 5 years I still get in it and instantly love it and get goose bumps. The first car I paid proper money for. It turned looks everywhere. Slowly getting some parts for it now.
In a weird way, (il take the flak) my old rover 200 is a good 2nd favourite 
At 18 years old it cost me £50, never gave me any trouble, made some amazing memories in that car, some quality little Road trips


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Some great examples, keep them coming.

Glad I'm not the only one where favourite isn't the best.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The best car I've ever owed I haven't got yet, the M2 so until then it's got to be my current S1.:car:


----------



## The Incredible Hulk (Nov 19, 2005)

A few of my favorites:

1. Integra Type R, championship white 1998 variant. Amazing gear change, engine note above 6krpm spine tingling all the way to 8400rpm) excellent feel through the steering (I immediately could feel the difference between the original fit bridgestones and when i tried eagle f1s, the latter had a more flexible sidewall and you could feel it through the steering). 
2. 2001 Subaru Impreza Wagon, ugly as sin but what a noise from the boxer engine
3. 1992 Clio 16v, one of the first in the country. Blew me away with the way it held on to the road round corners!
4. Pulsar GTiR, even uglier than the Subaru but wow did it confuse the hell out of others who thought it was a fake low powered ricer Sunny!
5. BMW M135i, silky smooth engine with phenomenal performance for one so small (somewhat dubious handling when going above 8/10ths but believe me that is seriously fast so best back off the gas anyway).


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Impreza P1 owned from Feb '03 to Sep '06. For some bizarre reason I got rid of it for a mk5 golf gti.
Currently have a mk7 golf r that I've had for a couple of months. Not a patch on the P1 tbh, I'm sure it will grow on me though. Hopefully.


----------



## binky151 (Jul 12, 2016)

Had a few nice cars before having a baby and settling for a 5 door family diesel astra, had 4 scoobys 3 classic shapes and a blob eye big part of my car history and love sxoobys would have another in a heart beat two sensibleish cars in an audi a6 2.0tsfi amd a mercedes c32 amg both drove lovley merc more srty for obvious reasons however let down by a slightly chavy body kit, my all time favourite was my celica gt4 great all round car handled better than the subarus and at 400bhp as quick as the merc would have another one in a heart beet if I.could fit a child seat in the back of coarse


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

L555BAT said:


> Impreza P1 owned from Feb '03 to Sep '06. For some bizarre reason I got rid of it for a mk5 golf gti..


Noooooooooo........!!!!!

Nice username and avatar btw, this pic below is displayed more prominently in my house than the wedding photos!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Probably my 172 cup. It was my first and only new car. Shouldn't have written it off.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My favourite car was my Nugget Yellow Corridor G60, never owned a car as long - 4 1/2 years

Best car was probably the Primers eGT I ran as a company car, put 85k on it in two years, was completely faultless, great engine, handled superbly, very comfortable - very sad to see it go


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

It was a Renault Clio 182 Cup until my BMW 640d Msport which is just brilliant


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Had lots of cool cars and my current is definitely the quickest by a country mile:


















But I'm not sure I love it and am considering getting two cars for the same money. Something like a fiesta st as a daily and a fun weekend car.

Have a hankering for the ST as it reminds me of the car I loved most.... despite it spitting me out into a field









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

DrEskimo said:


> What engine you got in the A5?
> 
> I have to ask though...what were you expecting coming from an RS250 to a A5?! Anything less than a 3.0TDI quattro and I'm not surprised you're disappointed!
> 
> I can't imagine even all the horses in my S5 would make it as fun as the RS250!


2.0tdi 170bhp. Fitted a DTUK box that made a huge difference but it's a heavy car that just felt dull even if it did look beaut when polished up with the roof down. The wife adored it but cars are the only thing I have a say over in our relationship, lol.

Bought it Apr, sold it in Aug. That's how bored I was of it!!
It held it's money really well and I believe it cost us approx. £400 for 5mths motoring.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

downhuman said:


> Had lots of cool cars and my current is definitely the quickest by a country mile:
> 
> But I'm not sure I love it and am considering getting two cars for the same money. Something like a fiesta st as a daily and a fun weekend car.
> 
> ...


We've just bought the new Fiesta ST3 and it's a cracking little car.

Have a drive of one and see how you go, I was quite surprised by how nimble it was.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It has to be my old c63 AMG saloon in white, what a car to drive. I use to drive into Liverpool city centre, and when I came close to a bus stop I use to floor the pedal and scare the s... Out of the girls waiting for a bus or cab. Lol


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Daihatsu Sirion Rally 4 - My first proper car, only 40-odd ever in the country and it was just great.

Haldex 4wd, 107bhp, short throw gear stick, sports seats and it weighed as much as a box of tissues. Drive it normally and you'd get 45mpg day to day.

Owned between November 2004 and January 2008...Miss it loads, and only have one picture:-



Also loved our old family wagon, 2009 Volvo V70. Only had it until the end of 2010 when Mrs Millns decided we absolutely needed, with no compromise, a Kia Sedona :wall:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> 2.0tdi 170bhp. Fitted a DTUK box that made a huge difference but it's a heavy car that just felt dull even if it did look beaut when polished up with the roof down. The wife adored it but cars are the only thing I have a say over in our relationship, lol.
> 
> Bought it Apr, sold it in Aug. That's how bored I was of it!!
> It held it's money really well and I believe it cost us approx. £400 for 5mths motoring.


Ah yes...heard the 2.0TDI 170PS is a bit of a pig without the box....

Unfortunately the A5 is good if you want a nice looking car thats comfortable for long distance, but not much else....The S5 is a laugh in a straight line and I adore the looks of it, but certainly wouldn't pick it if track days and driving on the twisties was the priority!

Cant think of a whole lot else that could beat the fun factor of a RS250...maybe the new Focus RS?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've not had many cars but it's either a toss up between my Polo G40 (hasn't moved out of the garage in ten years) and my current Nissan Leaf, maybe it's because I'm older but the Leaf probably edges it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Audi S3 8L/ VW Golf GTi MK1 (drop- top). Just can't choose, sorry.


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

My fave car was my first, a 1975 Mk1 Escort Mexico with the RS custom pack. Loved it to bits until the git I bought it from had it nicked and stripped for parts. Barsteward!!

A while after that, I bought a VX Chevette HSR replica road/rally car. It was essentially a standard Chevette but with all the HSR parts, including turreted suspension and wide arches but only the 2.3 litre HS engine, not the HSR's 2.6 twin-cam. It also had woeful brakes, which was one of the reasons why I sold it. It had the full fibregalss bodykit too, so it was much lighter than standard. It was a hoot to drive.....had 2 fuel pumps which you had to prime before starting...tick, tick, tick, whirrrrr, boom!! God the thing was unsociably loud, so much so that I was always worried about noise complaints. Went like hot sh** off a shovel and handled epic, but scarily fast as it had the shorter rally gears, so didnt go much above 110mph, but got there damn fast!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Despite having owned 33 cars there is only one that I'd class as a 'favourite' and the only one I wished I hadn't got rid of about 4yrs ago - 2003 Audi A8 4.0 TDI:driver:

Chris


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Definitely the 1992 Senator 3.0 24v loved it, But as soon as the Omega became affordable had one ever since, Been through a few now and even to this day still own two 2002 3.2 V6 Elites... No plans to get rid. Would buy another Senator if one came up though do miss how they made you feel. No idea what the future will hold but I do kinda like the LS430.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Best car I ever owned was a BMW e61. Not the fastest, not the best handling, arguable ply not the best looking (although I liked it's looks), but overall it did all of it very well. It was the most practical, costs were reasonable, it handled well for an estate but it's best part was the engine. The smoothest I've ever driven (not fast just smooth) it was the 2.5 litre straight 6. I've owned quicker cars (jag str) I've had a track ready mx5 (fun) and a more practical faster mk3 mx5 with lots of mods which handled well. I've had 2 large cars, and another mx5 but non tick so many boxes as the BMW did. I'm now reverted back to square one and bought a 1.0 litre up cos I'm tight. Not sure where that fits other than been cheap.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

My favorite car was a 76 Celica 2000 GT Liftback, I had some fun in this I can tell you, not a lot would stay with it, with the engine mods I had done to it, wish I'd done something with the brakes though :lol:


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Would have to be my first skyline. R33 gtst with a gtr kit and r34 gtr wheels.


----------



## richardaudi0 (Aug 18, 2008)

My favourite, not the best, car over the past 50 years of motoring has to be the Audi A2 1.4 TDI owned for four years and bought second-hand – practical, economical, very well built. I'd buy a new one today if they still made them.
The worst car was a Honda Jazz. Very practical (we got it so we could take my mum out and about as she was a wheelchair user) and very reliable, but flimsy panelwork, thin paint and cheapo plastics – such a disappointment bearing in mind Honda's reputation.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I was going to say my old Merc. W124 300D, but having througt about it, I decided it would be my Ford Mondeo MK3 TDCI ST, fantastic car to drive, reliable, cheap to run, fantastic on fuel.
100k hard miles, with only normal maintenance cost, never replaced discs and brake pads lasted 80k. 
And I still think one of the best looking Ford's ever made. 

The worst was a Jaguar, lived more at the dealer than that I drove it.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Strangely enough I thought of my yellow Fiat Coupe Turbo before I looked at the OP.

It was everything he said it was, except for the safe bit!

The brakes were total crap and Brembo's too!

Many, many thrills in it though, nearly bike standard in fact:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Rover 600ti, 200bhp with very little to distinguish it from a normal 600, in fact I like these so much I've had 2 of them



Another motor I've owned 2 of, Mini, broke my heart selling the last one, was shaking that much I couldn't fill the paperwork in.



But my favourite is my current car, does everything I want it to and sounds lovely


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

Picking one I couldn't as I enjoyed different aspects of many cars. Even my current car I can pick faults with but it's by far the best car I've owned as it's nice it's reliable it's shiny and new but it lacks any charm that the old era cars have. 

If 1 single car ticked every box for every person wouldn't life be boring. Aspire to have many.


----------

